# Joining the NMC



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi,
I am wanting to join the NMC. I have been on their site and I need to contact the secretary for an application form When i clicked on the link 'contact us' it tried to open up Microsoft Outlook which I don't use - so I wasn't able to get an address to email 

Does anybody have the email address of the secretary so I can send it from my normal email account????

Elsa.


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi. I don't have the address myself, but with those links, if you right click it, there's usually an option to copy the email address, which you just paste wherever you want...or sometimes you can actually view the address before copying. =]


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It's [email protected]  
Sarah xxx


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for that! 

Elsa x


----------

